# Johnsen Skiff Mods Help neeeded



## RCR (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey everyone, I recently picked up one of the 14'-10" Johnsen hulls that was redone by Whites Fiberglass Company back in 2000. I have seen all the threads and reviews of this boat and thought it was a good fit for my needs, and when I got it on the water that was quickly confirmed! Very stable, very shallow boat. I'm planning a couple Modifications and was hoping some of the boat builders/more experienced on site could help me out. The under gunnel area is poorly designed and very difficult to get long rods in and out of. I want to trim the edges, remove the carpet, and remove that dumb piece of trim at the bottom, and refinish it all to open it up. My question is, will trimming the sides, as shown in the picture, cause any problems with strength of the gunnels? It seems that is the only support they are getting. The sides I want to cut are only layered fiberglass, and the gunnel itself has a wood core. .... Thanks for the help!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Might want to post pics. These boats had a lot of different layouts. My old one had full decks front/rear. Or some had more basic layouts.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Definitely need to post pics. I had a Johnsen skiff briefly that I had intended on redoing, but I ended up selling it to a member and bought a brand new skiff. He had a build topic on here when he fully decked it out.


----------



## RCR (Dec 8, 2016)

Sorry about that, the picture never did load on my first post. Lets try that again...View media item 1443View media item 1442


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

still cant see em


----------



## RCR (Dec 8, 2016)

View attachment 5811
View attachment 5812


----------



## RCR (Dec 8, 2016)

how's that?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Better, if that is the only support the gunnels have (the rod rack doesn't add support) then you gotta revise the plan. You can still cut all that out, but I would re-engineer the rack to help support the cap like most boats this style.


----------



## RCR (Dec 8, 2016)

That's what my thought was, I can build a new rack to add support. There is only one rack, just behind where the reels are, and its fastened to a thickened part of the hull. If I have to add one further up it will need to be glassed in.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Bigger boat... similar issue. If you haven't already check out what I did to my Scout.

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/no-turning-back-rod-locker-modification-scout-192.73/


----------



## RCR (Dec 8, 2016)

Nice work! Do you ever walk on them?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yea that is not a friendly rod box. I don't know what supports my rod storage in the gunnell. I'll have to look. But it holds 9.5' fly rods on one side and spinning rods on the lother side. I haven't tried fly rods on both sides.
I'll post pictures if it helps


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

RCR said:


> Nice work! Do you ever walk on them?


Yes all the time.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Dang man I've seen quite a few of these. But have never seen a full finished cap. That what I was talking about. Lots of different layouts on these over the years.


----------



## RCR (Dec 8, 2016)

Yeah that's why I jumped on it when I saw the deal, it's a sweet little boat! Only downside is that Whites used wood core to replace everything so have to be extra careful when installing anything.

I can get two fly rods on either side but it is a PITA and scares the hell out of me in fear of breaking something....

Permitchaser is the boat you're referring to a Johnsen?


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a 1992 full flats deck Johnsen 15 hull,differs from yours in that my under gunnel cut outs have hatch covers which fold up from the deck level, no rod racks inside. That's my storage areas for pfds,paddle,rain gear etc. 
You can best answer your question by having a heavy friend tap dance on your gunnels while you lay down in the cockpit watching for deflection. I don't think you'll see any, WFG built very strong boats. Heavy,for the size but strong.


----------



## RCR (Dec 8, 2016)

I think I will be alright. I'll make the cuts and then check, and if needed ill build some new rod holders. Thanks for all the help! 

Bobber, I would love to see your setup if you can upload some pictures. They may feel heavy when riding, but I was able to pick up the stern off the trailer with full load, so light enough for me!


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm on the road but pm me your cell and I'll text what's on my phone.


----------

